# TRT + Var



## Freedom (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been on trt (100 test C) for a few months. My gains have been good and I've lost 3 inches around my waist. My BF is ~13%. I want to get under 8%. My diet is clean and I lift 6 days a week. I ordered some var and some Test c from my guy and want to know the best way to run it. My goal is to cut/lean muscle. I'm plan on running the test for 12 wks @ 400mg per week (unless you know a better way). I have an AI and HCG. I'd like to hear some different ideas on how to run the var. I will have 150 25mg tabs. Should I run it at a low dose for a long time or a high dose for a shorter time? Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2015)

Flip a coin. Doesn't really matter how you take the var.  You would do better to run something like ephedrine for fat loss purposes though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

For a first blast you oughta just blast that test at 500. Dial in your blast AI dose & see how you react to it. Then next time try 500 plus var. This way you can get a better idea of what is what.


----------



## bvs (Oct 24, 2015)

test at 400 a week should get you some good results. personally id see how you go on the increased test and if all goes well throw the var in at the end for 4 weeks


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm doing like a mini cycle with my TRT right now,4-500mg of Test E/Anavar-100mg/Masteron 500mg--blasting for the first 8 weeks

I know it prolly goes "against" normal rules lol...but at the end of 8 weeks with the Var...I'm gonna add NPP for a run of NPP with the test/masteron 

I ran this when I lost my weight last year and it really helped me a lot,best fat burner I've ever used imo


----------



## snake (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing wrong with 400mg/wk of test and 8 weeks of Var at 50mg/day. Since your TRT I assume you'll drop back to the TRT dose. What are you're levels like on 100mg test now? Are you one of the lucky guys who get good TRT numbers on 100mg/wk?

Look into some NAC while on the Var and run it a few weeks past the var end. At 8% BF, with cardio and a good diet; expect to look like a road map.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

snake said:


> Nothing wrong with 400mg/wk of test and 8 weeks of Var at 50mg/day. Since your TRT I assume you'll drop back to the TRT dose. What are you're levels like on 100mg test now? Are you one of the lucky guys who get good TRT numbers on 100mg/wk?
> 
> Look into some NAC while on the Var and run it a few weeks past the var end. At 8% BF, with cardio and a good diet; expect to look like a road map.



Actually snake I've been using NAC for a long while,Cobra told me to try it since i take hcg/my TRT and it has been helping.Yes I will drop back to me trt dose afterwards.

I'm not one of the lucky ones that 100mg/week helps...200mg is the dose I havet to take to keep my numbers where they should be


----------



## Freedom (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. 7 days after injection my test came back at 476. I've been taking NAC for the past few weeks so I will continue it when running the var. I will drop back to trt dose when finished.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 25, 2015)

How much NAC do y'all take?


----------



## Freedom (Oct 25, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> How much NAC do y'all take?



600mgs 2x/day


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 25, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> How much NAC do y'all take?



I take 2800mg spread through the day.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 25, 2015)

I will probably double the dose of NAC when on var.


----------

